# E-cigs: A Hell Of A Lot Better Than Cancer



## Alex (23/5/14)

http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/comment/ecigs-a-hell-of-a-lot-better-than-cancer-9419570.html

"I quit smoking five years ago. Having tried to give up countless times (including two sessions with Paul McKenna), I found a highly effective way of finally, unequivocally, kicking the habit. I got cancer......"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (23/5/14)

Lots of sense from this guy.


----------

